# HGH fragment, anyone used this???



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi guys just looking for some info on this as found a peptide site and never heard of this stuff. is it just a cheap modified version of growth?? any input would be great and if anyones used it what are your opinions and results etc ...

cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is the amino make up responsible for the fat burning side of GH, i have used it and it did give me something back but i had to use it at doses of 250-500mcg each time and you need to use it faste and before cardio to get the best from it.....GHRP/GHRH/HGH are all better....


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks paul i was reading some posts that you had done on them and i think i might give the peptides ago but dont know which ones to run with which and which gives better results. Im looking to loose bodyfat but try and put some lean gains on as well. What would you recommend and would you say its best to run it with aas or without? Thanks again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the best thing you can use is a mix of GHRP and GHRH so a stack of GHRP-6 or 2 100mcg stacked with 100mcg of Mod GRF (also known as CJC 1295 wo DAC) 2 or 3 times a day AM/PWO/B4 bed, avoid carbs and fats for 20min after injection as this can blunt the GH.....


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice mate only thing is i train at 6.30am so would i still be ok taken on waken, pwo and pm?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DD87 said:


> Thanks for the advice mate only thing is i train at 6.30am so would i still be ok taken on waken, pwo and pm?


you dont have to take it 3 times a day that is just an option, i used it before fasted morning cardio your morning training as long as it is fasted would achieve pretty much the same results....


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

thats graet thanks for the advice. think ill be ordering some when i get paid. is it best to run for months at a time, ie 6 months to yeild better results?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DD87 said:


> thats graet thanks for the advice. think ill be ordering some when i get paid. is it best to run for months at a time, ie 6 months to yeild better results?


you will get better results if you used GHRP/GHRH


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

DD87 said:


> thats graet thanks for the advice. think ill be ordering some when i get paid. is it best to run for months at a time, ie 6 months to yeild better results?


i find results from ghrp6 came on quicker than using hgh itself, using it with cjc really amps it up but ghrp6 alone can be used to good effect alone , i was quite supprised, about 3 weeks till i saw subtle changes and then got better from there till i got sick of jabbing myself 3-4x ed and stopped about 7 weeks ago and miss it but promsied id give my pituarty a rest now and the just for peace of mind more than anything

i wouldnt run it for less than 10 weeks mate


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> you will get better results if you used GHRP/GHRH


what would you say are the best peptides to use the Pscarb, sorry for asking loads of questions but this is the most confusing stuff ive come by to date. i can get hold of loads of different peptides but dont know which will be best???


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> i find results from ghrp6 came on quicker than using hgh itself, using it with cjc really amps it up but ghrp6 alone can be used to good effect alone , i was quite supprised, about 3 weeks till i saw subtle changes and then got better from there till i got sick of jabbing myself 3-4x ed and stopped about 7 weeks ago and miss it but promsied id give my pituarty a rest now and the just for peace of mind more than anything
> 
> i wouldnt run it for less than 10 weeks mate


thanks for input mate, i defo want to give them ago as i can get hold of peps cheap. did you run it with aas???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DD87 said:


> what would you say are the best peptides to use the Pscarb, sorry for asking loads of questions but this is the most confusing stuff I've come by to date. i can get hold of loads of different peptides but don't know which will be best???


asking questions is what the forum is about mate never apologise.....the most effective GHRP is GHRP-2 it is slightly stronger than GHRP-6 and IPAM with less cortisol release than GHRP-6....for me GHRP-2 combined with Mod GRF 2-3 times a day is the best peptide stack (although to add to your confusion IPAM stacked with Mod GRF is better before bed)

you will get results from GHRP-6, 2 or IPAM alone but considering the synergy between a GHRP and a GHRH gives so much better results in my opinion it is stupid to do either alone....


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

what are the results of ghrp2 and cjc like when compared to the real deal - HGH? do you get the same sides like carpel tunnel etc?


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> asking questions is what the forum is about mate never apologise.....the most effective GHRP is GHRP-2 it is slightly stronger than GHRP-6 and IPAM with less cortisol release than GHRP-6....for me GHRP-2 combined with Mod GRF 2-3 times a day is the best peptide stack (although to add to your confusion IPAM stacked with Mod GRF is better before bed)
> 
> you will get results from GHRP-6, 2 or IPAM alone but considering the synergy between a GHRP and a GHRH gives so much better results in my opinion it is stupid to do either alone....


thanks for advice paul think i will buy some next week when i get paid. how long does the vials last if you do 100mcg 3x per day? i know with the GHRP 2 its 5mg and the Mod GRF is 2mg so obviuolsy this would last less. how do you work out the measurements and iu's? thanks in advance


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> asking questions is what the forum is about mate never apologise.....the most effective GHRP is GHRP-2 it is slightly stronger than GHRP-6 and IPAM with less cortisol release than GHRP-6....for me GHRP-2 combined with Mod GRF 2-3 times a day is the best peptide stack (although to add to your confusion IPAM stacked with Mod GRF is better before bed)
> 
> you will get results from GHRP-6, 2 or IPAM alone but considering the synergy between a GHRP and a GHRH gives so much better results in my opinion it is stupid to do either alone....


Sorry to hijack.

Paul what is the difference between GHRP 2 & 6 and CJC 1293 & CJC 1295 w/o DAC?

Can't find a definitive answer and looking to stock up for next year.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sitries said:


> what are the results of ghrp2 and cjc like when compared to the real deal - HGH? do you get the same sides like carpel tunnel etc?


You have it the wrong way round.....

The GH that the peptides release is the real deal from the pituarity gland, the GH you inject is synthetic so not the real deal in a way as it is man made.......iu to iu there should be no difference but for me you cannot beat your own Growth Hormone.....



DD87 said:


> thanks for advice paul think i will buy some next week when i get paid. how long does the vials last if you do 100mcg 3x per day? i know with the GHRP 2 its 5mg and the Mod GRF is 2mg so obviuolsy this would last less. how do you work out the measurements and iu's? thanks in advance


Add 2ml of Bac water to the GRF, using a standard 100iu slin pin and 10iu's is 100mcg

Add 2ml of Bac water to the GHRP, using a standard 100iu slin pin and 4iu's is 100mcg



Mitch6689 said:


> Sorry to hijack.
> 
> Paul what is the difference between GHRP 2 & 6 and CJC 1293 & CJC 1295 w/o DAC?
> 
> Can't find a definitive answer and looking to stock up for next year.


Give this thread a read mate.....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## DD87 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Pscarb wouldnt of haf a clue haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DD87 said:


> Thanks Pscarb wouldnt of haf a clue haha


no problem mate thats what the board is here for mate


----------



## risingup2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

I once mixed HGH FRAG, it got cloudy, how should i do with it


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> You have it the wrong way round.....
> 
> The GH that the peptides release is the real deal from the pituarity gland, the GH you inject is synthetic so not the real deal in a way as it is man made.......iu to iu there should be no difference but for me you cannot beat your own Growth Hormone.....


Am i understanding this right. Using say GHRP 2 and CJC1293 will have equal if not better effects than using HGH? My interest in the substances is for their fat loss and muscle retaining capabilities as im currently cutting. Anyone have any additional input of their experiance with the mentioned substances as far as the noticed effects?

Sorry for the minor Hijack but i believe any answers to my question will be benificial to everyone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

OK the peptides you have mentioned above release natural GH so they will have the same effect as injecting GH......so yes they will help with fatloss, depending on when you use it will depend on effectiveness though


----------

